# Vegas win for Crispin



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

is there a link to the scores and categories????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats Mr. Duenas! Well played Sir, Well played.........


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I've been looking here http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2011/106/IC.pdf kind of erratic and incomplete, but it looks like Reo Wilde and Martin Damsbo are the last in the shootoff for Men Compound.

He also took 4th in the World Indoor thingy, combo of Nimes (2nd) and Vegas, so it's been a big couple of weeks for him.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Congrats Crispin. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Stash said:


> He also took 4th in the World Indoor thingy, combo of Nimes (2nd) and Vegas, so it's been a big couple of weeks for him.


Apparently that was 3rd, not 4th.

A good couple of weeks but actually not that impressive, considering that he has excellent form, trains hard, has a great mental attitude, works with a world-class coach, has the best possible equipment, and 100% family support.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome! Any news from the other Canucks? There's no live coverage this year on AT...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Great shooting:canada:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2011/106/IC.pdf

This site reports Kevin Tataryn, Dietmar Trillus and Cabe Johnson (listed as Canadian, but I don't recall the name) all were just out of the shootoff with 899/900 and are listed as tied at 15th place in Men Compound. Alana MacDougall was 14th in women recurve. Benny Parenteau 8th in Senior Compound (what we call "Masters). Lots of other Canadians, mostly in the various flights.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeeee Hawwww.
Well done!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

That listing also shows Dietmar as being an American:chortle:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Yup, just saw SpOt in there ...Congrats to all of them, they would have kicked my bum :cheers:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats Crispin!
Well deserved win!
Keep up this roll you are on!

Allan


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Crispin. Looks like HOYT cleaned up.:dancing:


----------

